# Collaboration



## Atrak (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey, I've been wanting to write a collaborative work with someone, if I had someone willing ^^ . I figure it would work like this:

~Two main characters. Each author writes the story of one of the main characters. It goes a chapter with one char, then the next chapter with the other char. When the two characters are interacting, it'll follow the same flow, but the other author will help with his character's responses.

~Must agree on certain main events/dates that affect both characters before beginning to write.

~Two main characters could both be protagonists, or could be protagonist and antagonist/hero and villian.

I'm a sci-fi/fantasy writer, but would be willing to try other stuff out. Please let me know if I would need to anything else, and if you want to collab with me ^^ . I have many ideas and brainstorming with someone will give me more. This in itself is beneficial.

Also, if you would like to look for a collab partner, but not me, feel free to post in this thread  .


----------



## Altamont (Dec 15, 2009)

I would be very interested in collaborating with you! I'm a passionate writer as well as an amateur actor and director for the stage. I've written short stories, scripts for the stage and film, and am working on a novel. Feel free to PM me or email me at comixdude3@comcast.net and send me the story details and we can get a conversation started


----------



## Raska (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to collab with someone on something, either on something in my 'verse or something in theirs. I think collaborations can help both writers, and it helps broaden one's style. Also, even though I despise these kind of books, I think that 'writing as...' things show real skill, because it's difficult to supress one's own natural style in favor of that of another writer.


----------



## Navarro Jose Orozco (Oct 12, 2021)

Actually, I too, wanna collab with someone as well. But it's for a fanfic Isekai crossover story that I'm currently working on. I mean, I found a beta reader who was willing to help me out with the 1st 2 chapters, but he sadly gave me a few advice, here & there on what I needed to do with the rest. After that, he just announced that he's not doing any beta reading anymore, within good reason. So I wanna collaborate with someone who's a fan of Klace's work, played the 1st 2 of his visual novels & is willing to make a commitment to this story. Besides, I wanna create a fanfic story that connects to everyone's favorite furry games, comic, etc., to Klace's visual novel, Winds of Change. However, I'm still new to the writing community, & a bit of an otaku at heart, with a huge interesting with Isekai & furry, & willing to try out new ideas to help my fanfic story grow & develop into something more then just fanfiction, but into it's own original story, ya know.

Anyway, I'll just leave a link to my prologue of my Isekai sequel called, _Winds of Change 2: Tails of Alestia_, so I hope you like it, & think about taking an interest on collaborating with me on this amazing Isekai story I'm putting together.


----------

